# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Maserati Gran Turismo Shocker!! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Maserati GranTurismo - * 


Here's a 3-year-old Maserati GranTurismo that has had a rough ride since new. The paint has been subjected to some very tough wash conditions and it shows in the paint. This was booked in for a minor correction detail to knock back the vast majority of the defects in the paint. This wasn't booked in for a full correction as the owner didn't want the car away for too long. As well as the obvious attention the paint needed, the car was treated to a full interior detail including leather cleanse and protect as well as total wheel refurbishment.

Here is the car on arrival.









































































The car was taken outside the unit to wash and decontaminate all surfaces including engine bay and door shuts etc.

Then the car was brought back into the unit to finish off the decontamination stages.










With the car only having a quick slap and dash washes in its ownership, it picked up quite a lot of deposits that only a thorough clay would remove.

Once the paint was completely clean, I started to rejuvenate the paintwork to improve the gloss, depth and shine.

Here is the paint before.










Here is a 50/50 shot under natural light to give a real example of the difference made with the paint. The dull paint really let this car down!










50/50 under the Sun gun.










Swirls under sun gun before










After polishing.



















Again, under normal lighting you can see the clear coat has had a heavy beating.










Much better










Onto the front bumper…. before










after










Front wing before



















after




























Boot lid… eaak!!










50/50










Blend line left in from body shop work










After some careful wet sanding and polishing with spot pads










Same blend line, but further down.










After










More polishing shots…








































































































































Once the bulk of the polishing work was done, I finished off all the small areas on the car such as A pillars and wing mirror housings with the spot pads.










Now the paintwork had been polished, it was time to get the interior sorted!

Before:










The leather had built up quite a layer of grime over time, this was cleaned away. Here you can see the difference in the 50/50 shot.










More leather cleaning



















Once all the carpets, glass dash and console were thoroughly cleaned, this is what I left the interior looking like.










I then started all the details off..



















The newly refurbished wheels with new Pirelli Rubber on the rears were refitted.



















Once these were refitted, they were polished by hand with Swissvax cleaner fluid.










Progress shot… no wax or otherwise on the paint in this shot.










The paint was given an IPA wipe down, then cleansed with Swissvax cleaner fluid and 2x coats of Swissvax Best Of Show were applied.



















Whilst the wax was curing, the wheels were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn.










Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.



















The next day prior to delivery, the car was given a quick wipe down with Swissvax Quick Finish.










And…Finished!!




























Before:










After:
































































The owner was delighted with the results, and was shocked to realise how the paint had gotten in the years he owned it. Needless to say, the only one looking after the paint and carrying out any washing in the future will be Miglior Detailing 

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely write up as usual.

Fantastic transformation, could really see the metallic paint "pop" afterwards


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

What was he using to wash it prior to the detail?

Always liked had a soft spot for these cars.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

beautiful work Jay. I could live in an interior like that. what's the durability like on pneu?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work and attention to detail, made for a great viewing and read, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround! :thumb:
Love the sound these make.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top write up bud - Looks amazing


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work as always.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks far healthier after a good spruce up. Always look sweet when finished nicely those Masser's.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent result as usual !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaw dropping car and jaw dropping detail. You did the car justice.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Jay. 

How much time did you end spending on the car?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff fella:thumb:

What polish/pad combo did you go with?..presumably single step enhancement?!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, very nice work with a great writeup and detailed shots showing the results achieved.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up Jay, stunning car, and for an enhancement that's a great result!

Superb job as always!


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

lovely turnaround, looks great now, real depth and warm look to the paint, not a big fan of the wheels on the car but if he likes it thats the main thing :thumb:

great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## Cosdog (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks amazing, and what a lovely car to bring back to glory.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

:thumb:very nice work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

World class vehicle! Top Correction to boot,nice one.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Alpina-d3 said:


> What was he using to wash it prior to the detail?
> 
> Always liked had a soft spot for these cars.


I think a culmination of techniques and products at the valeters caused that.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Deano said:


> beautiful work Jay. I could live in an interior like that. what's the durability like on pneu?


The pneu isn't known for its durability I don't think but it looks awesome


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy transformation Jay, were the wheel inners protected prior to refitting?


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

just amazing work. beautiful car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love working on these, nice work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Tidy transformation Jay, gorgeous cars these are 

Baz


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Jay and painted fingernail girl (don't know her name )! That color combo is so rock n' roll!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work Jay!!!


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumb: Great transformation.


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Quality work there!:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Great write up, great work. Just show you how people think "normal" washing is good for their car. 

Nick


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

What a transformation. Awesome.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Epic car matched by your work Jay,awesome !


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice transformation! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work Jay.
> 
> How much time did you end spending on the car?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


i can't remember now! about 12-13 hours i think!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> Top stuff fella:thumb:
> 
> What polish/pad combo did you go with?..presumably single step enhancement?!


This was given a i went around the car twice with two different combos. Most people would have left it after the first step, but i wanted to really give some more gloss and warmth to the paint with an even finer 2nd combo.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

flawless1987 said:


> lovely turnaround, looks great now, real depth and warm look to the paint, not a big fan of the wheels on the car but if he likes it thats the main thing :thumb:
> 
> great job


they are the standard wheels for the Maser GT's of this age i think :S

thanks for the kind comments;0


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> World class vehicle! Top Correction to boot,nice one.


not a correction but thanks mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy transformation Jay, were the wheel inners protected prior to refitting?


is the pope catholic? lol yes they were


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work, Jay and painted fingernail girl (don't know her name )! That color combo is so rock n' roll!!


Its steph and she might get a wage this week if she's lucky ;0


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice transformation! :thumb:


cheers florian! you at the ring anytime soon?


----------

